# My bidding and formal contracts



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I have been working on my bidding and formal contracts on and off over the years, learning from others here and applying my own knowledge.
Figured I would share these contracts.

The contracts are set up for commercial accounts.

I know there are going to be those who say my formal contract is too long.

But as I have learned thru the years, If it's not in writing then it doesn't exist as far as a court of law is concerned.

I still like to think a handshake is a done deal but a lot of other people these days don't have that mindset.

Here you go:


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

if you do the plowing and grass cutting do you make up 2 contracts for each season, or just one for the yr and they pay per month


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Seperate contracts for the two but discount if they do both.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My opinion.

Do you send out bids both ways? If they are asking for a certain way why 2 then? Still believe if your giving them a seasonal bid then the price is the price,no add ons for blizzards,.As for all those pages,if I was a small business I would pass on you and hire someone else,you scared me away with that. If your a larger company,you sign mine or you don't plow for me.But if you get people to sign it,good for you.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

grandview;1657965 said:


> My opinion.
> 
> Do you send out bids both ways? If they are asking for a certain way why 2 then? Still believe if your giving them a seasonal bid then the price is the price,no add ons for blizzards,.As for all those pages,if I was a small business I would pass on you and hire someone else,you scared me away with that. If your a larger company,you sign mine or you do plow for me.But if you get people to sign it,good for you.


The bidding page is for cold calls, knocking on doors. 
Gives them several options.

If I know exactly what they want, that is the bid they get per storm or flat for the bidding page.

As for the add on for anything over 21 inches, we have companies here that charge for say 45 inches of snowfall for the year and then charge for anything over that.

I don't do that, but with the bigger blizzards there is a lot more work involved.
Over the last seven years we have only had 2 storms over that.
I let the client know that and also let them know that it is a lot more work involved during blizzards, that is why the extra price.

As for the formal contract, never had any problems with it.

I'm pretty much hands on talking with my clients in person, on site, answering questions they have.

I have no problems breaking down my costs to them from one business person to another.

Works for me because I stay under 20 contracts a year.

I keep my client base because of this, even if I am slightly higher than others because of that personal touch.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1657958 said:


> Seperate contracts for the two but discount if they do both.


here's my question, 
I have a yearly account with a furniture store. I do the grounds maintenance there all year. It's a pretty big property. They pay the same all yr round , monthly . When I got the account through a friend that's how he had it set up and I just continued his contract.

There's a office building beside it i was looking to get. I contacted the property manager and they told me to summit a proposal. I looking to get the plowing and cutting. what would you suggest for a proposal, making to different contracts for the winter and summer??? or just a single price per month type thing

thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since summer and winter usually have different pricing ,break them down to each season then add them up and divide by 12.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

If I understand your contract right you are not responsible for any damage to areas that are covered in snow. meaning everything. So if you tear up their lawn while plowing its tough luck for them. 

You put all the liability on them, assuming nothing for your company/work you do. Most company we deal with would never sign this, and usually work their contracts are terms as such. 

Your dates for service at the start and end are different.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

and I took a look at your website, you need to remove the advertisements asap. They are chosen based on what my history of searches are so since often search a lot to do with snow and equipment the links provided where to other snow professionals, not where you want to drive clients


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dates look right,2yr contract.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

grandview;1658036 said:


> Dates look right,2yr contract.


Top says Nov1-April1 bottom says Nov1-april30


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

G.Landscape;1658044 said:


> Top says Nov1-April1 bottom says Nov1-april30


Found it.Thumbs Up


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Whoops, GL is right I missed that. And Grand is right, separate the two, make as bids then add them together and divide by 12. 
As for liability if we screw up we are still responsible for damages to curbs grass what we are not is for items left out in the road or parking spots. I had someone leave a tv of all things in their parking spot and it was covered. They tried to get me to pay for a new one. I didn't.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

G.Landscape;1658035 said:


> and I took a look at your website, you need to remove the advertisements asap. They are chosen based on what my history of searches are so since often search a lot to do with snow and equipment the links provided where to other snow professionals, not where you want to drive clients


Thanks,But I'm not worried about it.

Every place around here gets 3 or 4 bids before they make a decision.

I stay small, around 12 commercial contracts a year, nothing too big like huge malls that take hours to plow and need big equipment, let the big fish take care of those.

I like being a small fish.

This insures a timely and quality job and so far so good, every client I have has stuck with me over the years because of this factor.

I love plowing snow, I love seeing clean roads and parking lots and knowing we did that.

What I don't need is the major stress and pita factor that comes with a larger company and a lot more contracts.

I'll stick with what I have.

Carry on and plow safe.

P.S. 
besides I want people to click on the ads, I get paid when they do.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A long the same lines as your contract.

http://goplow.com/business/snow-ice-contract-specialty-clauses.html


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

grandview;1658706 said:


> A long the same lines as your contract.
> 
> http://goplow.com/business/snow-ice-contract-specialty-clauses.html


That's a good article to read. 
Guess I'm a ahead of the game.

•Unforeseen or extreme weather events (blizzards or long-duration snow events): I just started doing that this year.

•Ice storms,: been doing that on per push, they are added into the cost for flat rates.

•Fuel surcharges,: I don't charge this.

•Indemnity from liability in the event a customer dictates or limits service levels,: my old contracts kinda talked about it and my new one spells it out quite clearly because of what happened to me.

I got sued for a remelt on a sidewalk I never did, On a day there was no snow storm. 
they had their own maintanence doing sidewalks.
We just did the roads.
My insurance had to get a lawyer and they got me taken off the case because my contract clearly stated we didn't do sidewalks and we only went there for snow storms.

Thanks Grandview good find on it, maybe some people will read it and change their views about adding in indemnity in their own contracts.

CYA.


----------

